# Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe Compatible RAM?



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am about to order the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe mainboard, and was wondering what brands of RAM are compatible and *Stable* with this board. I know the board takes DDR2-800(PC2-6400), but what brand should I buy?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I like corsair, crucial, ocz, if you go to any of their websites the will have a memory configurator that will tell you what is compatible with your board and its guaranteed


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for replying Doby. I was considering Corsair, so I went to their site and found that this will work and is a decent price: Corsair XMS2 2x1GB DDR2-800 PC2-6400 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590
Thanks for the help, and as usual, TSF rules!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome, Yes that is a pretty decent price with a 30 dollar rebate to boot, I am sure you will be happy


----------

